

EMF blocking underwear is getting traction - freshfey
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/riparo-underwear-protect-your-manhood-gear-up

======
freshfey
I actually know the founder and he really knows his stuff when it comes to
health & fitness. Also: A lot of Canadian entrepreneurs are backing him (incl.
Dan Martell, co-founder of Clarity.fm).

EMF might be an actual danger going forward, so I'm curious to where this
project will go.

